# Intelligence Analyst Job Interview



## Marauder06 (May 29, 2011)

Yep, this is pretty accurate...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJsvI8TKPzo&feature=related


----------



## Brill (May 29, 2011)

Sir, that video is 100% total BS!  iPods are forbidden in the cube farm!!!

Other than that, it's spot on for sure!


----------



## AWP (May 29, 2011)

That's hilarious and I'm not even in the Intel community.


----------



## manas (May 29, 2011)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry. :confused:


----------



## AWP (May 30, 2011)

If it helps any, here's the Comm version:

"I want to be a l33t hax0r."
"We are interviewing for a help desk position."
"My personal computer can run Crysis at 400 fps and I've played through the entire Halo series on the hardest difficulty."
"That's great, but can you reset a user's account?"
"My personal network has 1.2 teraflops of storage and I've read Kevin Mitnick's book. I've taken classes in C++ and COBOL at my community college and wrote an exploit for Windows 95."
"Yeah, we haven't used Windows 95 in forever. Are you familiar with Remedy or CiscoWorks?Do you have any certifications?"
"That goth chick on NCIS is hot, but I'm smarter than her. I once built my own Linux computer. I am l33t."

Or something to that effect.


----------



## Totentanz (May 30, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> If it helps any, here's the Comm version:
> 
> "I want to be a l33t hax0r."
> "We are interviewing for a help desk position."
> ...



No D&D? No Magic: the Gathering? Can't be accurate....


----------



## AWP (May 30, 2011)

Totentanz said:


> No D&D? No Magic: the Gathering? Can't be accurate....


 
Hey...I didn't have the full transcript, just the first Act.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 31, 2011)

When I was doing my initial training course we had an intel analyst come in and give us a talk about the state of organised crime and they used it as an opportunity for us to ask questions about intel as well. Me being the sexy beast I was before put my hand up...

"Do you guys do any field work or do you work solely in an office?"

(My line of thinking was they might do collection work as well, I really didn't know anything about them).

I had to buy beer that night.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 31, 2011)

We have access to the Death Star!


----------



## SpitfireV (May 31, 2011)

I have an air force intel mate I need to send that to...I suspect it will go down a hit.


----------



## QC (Jun 1, 2011)

RAAF, no I won't tell you what it really means.


----------



## JBS (Jun 2, 2011)

"I have been to the spy museum.  I want to see area 51!"

LOL


----------



## georgiamxer45 (Jun 2, 2011)

That is hilarious,,,,but I was really wanting him to use the "pen in the eye" thing.


----------



## georgiamxer45 (Jun 2, 2011)

That is hilarious,,,,but I was really wanting him to use the "pen in the eye" thing.


----------

